# how many penuts can a skunk eat?



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

ichi loves to sit on my lap and eat peanuts but how many can she eat will to many harm her? are they fatning i get the dry roasted no salt ones


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i wouldn know as i dont feed mine peanuts they scare me chokin hazards for kids an all that :lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry don''t feed mine peanuts.
Just never thought to.

Neil


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

High in protein, high in fat, apart from the problems associated with those. and the fungal issue with peanuts (not liable to be present in dry roasted) the only other issues I can think of are the ingredients in the 'roast'. 

Saying that like Emma and Kodakira we don't feed peanuts.


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

I came here because I thought it was gonna be a joke. Sawwy.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i wouldnt personaly give them peanuts as ive heard it can be very bad for them, although i have occasionaly given mine almonds which are alot better supossedly but even then its just one. 
i would sugest not feeding them at all better safe than sorry and if you did only give them one or two
stu


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

so what would be a good treat that she can eat lots of?


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

It depends on your skunk, and dont forget they will get bored of the same thing over and over, 

atm our treat is brown bread with a little I cant believe its not butter, but that will change again in a couple of days to something else, whatever I give them as a treat I do drop out of the diet, if their treat is chicken one day they do not get as much of the protein part of their diet that day, if its fibre (eg brown pasta) then the fibre part is reduced


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

ditto on the peanuts front.. i do not feed them.

they will not be helping her weight hannah!!! and no wonder she is running about like a nutter with all that energy she is eating!

treats.. brown bread and clover here yes, live insects, a slice of something like mango.. almonds, but not many.. like one each...

quanah likes tomato soup, tho that was an accidental discovery, not a planned one...

oh also cheese, but again, one small cube (a cm or so) each..

and from time to time, a dead mouse or rat. or day old chick.

think as you would with kids.. give them a healthy treat rather than one thats going to make them fat..

you would not spend all night feeding a kid peanuts, or sweets, or titbits.. why.. because its not good for them.. same with skunks.. 

a treat is also only a treat, if they do not get it all the time. 

if they are always being given titbits, they will never learn to think having a treat is something special, they will get used to it. 

If you do that sort of thing with horses you end up with a spoilt horse who nips and shoves and barges and nags unless he is getting titbits all the time.. 

N


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

is that a cube of cheese a day nerys?

dom loves cheese and he loves greek yoghurt, is greek yoghurt only e treat or can you give that more often?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

no, to be honest, its more like once in a blue moon, the cheese, although i do know that some of the skunks who work in films and TV, are bribed to behave on set with cheese, so its not uncommon as a treat sort of thing.

i guess mine get it.. when i am having a snack of cheese at the same time as doing their tea, then i will think, oh yes, give them a bit. but its not like once every sunday, or even every fifth day of the month, just sort of as and when i think about it, but not that often... skunks out and about with me will also be allowed to share a snack cheese portion with me. its like their treat for being good whilst out.. i vary the type too, you sometimes see mozarella on knock down at the end of the supermarkets day, so they get that from time to time as well as the more common chedder sort of cheeses.

yoghurt on the other hand they get 6 days out of 7 sort of thing, they actually get the lidl fruit yoghurts, the ones in the giant pots, that come in peach melba, strawberry, passion fruit and peach, and mixed berry, about 70p or so each? they get about a dessert spoon each a day of that, maybe two dessert spoons if i am feeling gernerous, but never more 

hth

N


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Some of the folks on Striped bandits give peanut butter as a treat, i tried it once but Tinks wasn't bothered and theres no way fatty boy Pom is havin any!:whistling2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Ichismom,

There's nothing worse than being told you are getting it wrong and Ichi is your skunk so you must care for her the best way you know how but here's my opinion.

I don't really understand why animals need to be given 'treats' unless you are trying to train them. Surely it will just upset/confuse the % involved in the diet. Especially with skunks.

I wouldn't feed any species that I can think of peanuts. They are not healthy for humans to eat so thats reason enough. All other nuts are healthier because peanuts and cashews are not actually nuts.

The main thing I always think is if you are giving an animal the best possible *variety *of safe foods available, it is actually impossible to overfeed one thing (unless you are just overfeeding full stop).

If Ichi is getting 80% vegetables, that doesn't leave much room for anything else once you feed the protein, calcium, grains and fruit that she needs.

I am new to skunks so don't feel I should be advising you when you have been a skunk keeper a lot longer but my 'opinion' is, just give her meals and don't give her snacks unless perhaps you are using food as part of play/ environmental enrichment... and then you could just use vegetables she doesnt get very often (hence it would be a 'treat' to Ichi)


----------

